# Hi I Pick Up 12 Vintage Watches Today My Wife Like Some Of Them



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i picked 12 vintage watches today as my wife liked the look of some of them only two work and wind and seem to be keeping good time. some of them look very old one off the the watches that works is the medana thats good as she likes that one, now what surprised me this the next one that works as it was ? you can have a guess if you like ,i had this make as my frist watch when i was a kid in the 70s so it was not very dear . she also likes this one to, i am not up on these type of watches some look to be very well made, any help as to what one one are worth doing up thank you very much woody77 . i will list the makes now. avalon,lambert,medana,newmark,ingersoil,paragon,splendex,smitihs,rilcona,trice timex,ingersoli.see photos


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

The ingersoll is my favourite - good haul :thumbsup:


----------



## TheNoob (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm guessing the Timex worked. Got given one when I was around 7, so 34 years ago, never been serviced, winds and works still. Amazing.


----------

